# From Tampa



## gator bite (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi from Tampa area. Dont have a skiff yet but looking for used piranha 1400...Anybody know of one?


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

gator bite said:


> Hi from Tampa area. Dont have a skiff yet but looking for used piranha 1400...Anybody know of one?


A friend of mine has one for sale, it's in really nice condition, it youst to be on a yacht used as a tender.the boat has a 04 Yamaha 50 4 stroke with low hours,he is located in Tampa, pm me for his number


----------



## gator bite (Jan 7, 2016)

Parkerskimmer said:


> A friend of mine has one for sale, it's in really nice condition, it youst to be on a yacht used as a tender.the boat has a 04 Yamaha 50 4 stroke with low hours,he is located in Tampa, pm me for his number


Okay. I think I PMed you. Thank You


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

Talked to my buddy he said just text him or call about the boat, his number is 813-470-6583


----------



## gator bite (Jan 7, 2016)

Parkerskimmer said:


> Talked to my buddy he said just text him or call about the boat, his number is 813-470-6583


Thank you Parkerskimmer. will do


----------

